# Croissant dough won't rise as usual please help



## Sebastian Jonathan (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi, I am now trying to make croissants, and last few times I did it well, no problem, it is nice, flaky and have a nice honeycomb inside. But not today, this time my dough won't rise, well actually its rising, but usually it takes 2 hours, and now is about 4 hours and I think its not rising well too..
what could be the problem?
I usually use 11 grams of instant yeast for 500 grams bread flour and worked without problem.
The only change I made is I accidentally rolled it too thin, like 3 mm maybe,, usually I make it with about 7 mm.. is that could be the problem? thanks in advance!


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

It could be because of a whole bunch of reasons, but rolling it too thin is not one of them.


----------



## Sebastian Jonathan (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, actually the dough proofed, but it takes more time than usual


----------

